# OMG!! Someone's Interested in Lulu



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I dropped Lulu off, at the groomers, this morning. A couple hours later, my groomer called. One of his employees is in love with Lulu. I'm going to drop off the adoption application when I pick her up. If that's approved, and the homecheck works out, Lulu will have a new home!!!

Wish us luck


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Got our fingers crossed for you LuLu....you deserve a great new forever home


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Good Luck Lulu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YAY - I hope Lulu finds her forever home . Sarah


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH, I hope everything works out!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dancing chilis for Lulu and her (hopefully) new mommie or daddy!!























Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Dancing chilis for Lulu and her (hopefully) new mommie or daddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know!! I'm almost tempted to leave work early, and run over to the groomers to meet her. I've never met her, as she's fairly new, and not there first thing in the morning.

I'm so excited, I just may have a glass of wine!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Have two glasses of wine, then you'll feel really really good!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Happy Forever Home Dance! *


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Good luck Lulu. Hope you go to your Forever Home soon.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

if this doesnt call for margaritas, i dont know WHAT does!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

good news


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Sorry that it apparently did not work out Deb.



Our groomer also expressed an interest in Chance the last time she was here. We are due again on Friday so I need to ask her if she is serious our not...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Turned out she's too young. But, I must say, she has a heart of gold. She is wise, beyond her years. 

In her young life, she has already saved two kitties, and a Maltese. 

She is 18-years-old, an EXCELLENT groomer, and, when we spoke, she went on, and on, about Billy. She has a "soft spot" in her heart, for those in need.









In any case, Lulu is happy, and still pissing off Billy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Turned out she's too young. But, I must say, she has a heart of gold. She is wise, beyond her years.
> 
> In her young life, she has already saved two kitties, and a Maltese.
> 
> ...


 



Well if Billy would just stop circling and actually land...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Sorry that it apparently did not work out Deb.
> 
> 
> 
> Our groomer also expressed an interest in Chance the last time she was here. We are due again on Friday so I need to ask her if she is serious our not...[/B]


Steve ~ I hope for Chance. He is such a GOOD little boy. I cannot imagine looking for a rescue dog, and not taking Chance. 

Funny how, so many, want to "help", yet don't want to be bothered. Doesn't make sense, does it?

I've not had ONE hit on Lulu. She's a cool old gal. But hey, I guess they're only as cool as they look.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350310
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I spoke to Mary a week or two ago and at that time, she had only had one interested party and they had yet to even submit an application.







On the other hand, he is such a little stinker and such an interesting character that everyone here would REALLY hate to see him go.



It is interesting to observe all the goings on and interactions around here... (of all people, I know you gotta understand!!). Chance just idolizes both Max and Rocky. He watches carefully what they do and he does EXACTLY the same. When he is in a playful mood (which is most of the time) he will go from one to the other and grab a leg, tug a tail, bark at... whatever it takes to get someone to play with him. Then LOOKOUT!!



They are now playing very elaborate hide and seek games where they each try to out guess what the other one is going to do. It is a little hard to describe but we have what amounts to 3 big circles where they chase each other around in our house and we are just amazed at how they try to out guess what the other is going to do. And then I've actually seen Max fool Chance big time and he came up quietly behind Chance and then hopped on Chance.



Even Rocky gets into this... When we had Coco, Rocky pretty much did not get involved, but that isn't how things are working out with Chance. Then when Chance gets tired, he will bounce up on the sofa and plop down on you and be out like a light.



I want to come back in my next life as a dog...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

this thread has completely inspired me. as some of you know, i've filed for bankruptcy, and i may or may not have my car after this week (bad topic with me, i'll skim right over it), and i aim to STILL be a homeowner despite this bump in the road. i hate the stigma that a bankruptcy leaves with me, i will always be seen as someone who shirked any financial responsibility, yet anyone who knows me, knows that i fully exhausted every option before doing this. i literally made myself sick over it, i lost close to 20 lbs (which would be great under normal circumstances, but now i cant afford new clothes that FIT lol). "life" came up fast and cost a lot LOL. part of me wishes i could say that i at least have a whole lot of shoes and purses to show for this, but the truth is, i havent bought one of EITHER in almost two years.








but when i DO get that first house......and become a real live homeowner.... i will foster!!!!!! i am certain that i will flunk Fostering 101 with flying F's.... but after the first 15-16...i should be fine, right?









i want to be a fostermommy. despite all the opinions of a buttercup.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> It is interesting to observe all the goings on and interactions around here... (of all people, I know you gotta understand!!). Chance just idolizes both Max and Rocky. He watches carefully what they do and he does EXACTLY the same. When he is in a playful mood (which is most of the time) he will go from one to the other and grab a leg, tug a tail, bark at... whatever it takes to get someone to play with him. Then LOOKOUT!![/B]


that sounds so cute!!!
did you post pictures of this???


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I'm sorry it didn't work out--so the organization has certain age requirements?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350312
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! That was FLIPPIN' funny
















I passed it on to Billy. He said he's a bit "dizzy" right now, but will get back to you later


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey I am new here and I was wondering why is LuLu up for adoption?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh I'm sorry it didn't work out--so the organization has certain age requirements?[/B]


Yes, they do have age requirements, along with many other requirements. I jumped the "gun" with the excitment. I did not know she was so young. I was so impressed with her, in talking over the phone, BUT, eighteen is too young to make such a decision, therefore, she would never qualify for adoption, or foster.

We do want these little ones in their FOREVER homes. Many have been abused, and shuffled around. We need to put a STOP to that. So we are VERY careful with the placements.

Lulu is "chilin'" on my lap. That's as cool as it gets. She can "chill", on my lap, all she wants









My lap is not going anywhere


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hey I am new here and I was wondering why is LuLu up for adoption?[/B]


Sorry for the late response









Lulu was surrendered, to Northcentral Maltese Rescue, in October of last year. Her original owner passed away. I'm her foster mom. Here's a link to the rescues website. Check it out.









http://malteserescue.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> Turned out she's too young. But, I must say, she has a heart of gold. She is wise, beyond her years.
> 
> In her young life, she has already saved two kitties, and a Maltese.
> 
> ...



18 is too young? She's old enough to join the service ....vote in an election ....get married without parental consent....but too young to adopt a dog??? That's crazy!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350312
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, eighteen is too young. She may decide to join the service. Get married. Have kids. She may decide to go off to college. Move to an apartment, which doesn't allow dogs, etc. Although these possibilities could apply to anyone, no matter the age, it's a much stronger reality with a teenager. We just want to give them the best second chance as possible.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's such a shame, but I agree~18 is too young to place a dog with special needs. As you said, Deb, too many life changing opportunities are ahead for this young woman. I'm sure she had the best intentions, and I hope that Lulu does find her forever home soon. Meantime, as long as she's chillin on your lap and pissing off Billy, life is good, right?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> this thread has completely inspired me. as some of you know, i've filed for bankruptcy, and i may or may not have my car after this week (bad topic with me, i'll skim right over it), and i aim to STILL be a homeowner despite this bump in the road. i hate the stigma that a bankruptcy leaves with me, i will always be seen as someone who shirked any financial responsibility, yet anyone who knows me, knows that i fully exhausted every option before doing this. i literally made myself sick over it, i lost close to 20 lbs (which would be great under normal circumstances, but now i cant afford new clothes that FIT lol). "life" came up fast and cost a lot LOL. part of me wishes i could say that i at least have a whole lot of shoes and purses to show for this, but the truth is, i havent bought one of EITHER in almost two years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ann Marie ~ You, yourself, are an inspiration. Yep, you're a pretty cool chick
















And yes, after you have adopted the first 15 fosters, it gets VERY easy to part with the 16th


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350503
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have fostered for a couple of rescue groups and I know how important it is to be sure of the homes we are sending our precious little ones off to, and I admire you and your group for having clear standards. It certainly is true that young people are in a very transient time in their lives and often change direction quickly. While an 18 year old may elect to have a human baby, most people would advise them to wait until they are older and have had a chance to decide the direction of their life. Human babies and Maltese babies IMO require a high level of responsibility and deserve a similar level of devotion. 

Still, I find this age issue an interesting question. I was 18 (almost 19) when I got Cloud. He spent 15 years and 7 months with me before we lost him this winter. He made me a very devoted dog-mom. 

I know that this question came up in the rescue I worked with and I often argued the case for these younger owners because of my own experience. The group I worked with made the decision that the young owner had to meet special requirements including that they could demonstrate a family support system. There was also a lot of discussion about older adopters and how the dogs might outlive the prospective owner. Again, a requirement for them was a family support system. The usefulness of this is shown clearly in how Lulu arrived in rescue in the first place. 

I wish you and Lulu the best of luck in finding a forever home.







She deserves it.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Lulu was surrendered, to Northcentral Maltese Rescue, in October of last year. Her original owner passed away. I'm her foster mom. Here's a link to the rescues website. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now why'd you go post that link? lol 

now i want CLEMENTINE! she is DARLING!!!!!! just waysupercoolDARLING!!!! 
(and i'm almost TWICE the legal age of 18!)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350493
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know!!! Isn't she a doll. She is so cute, I go like this







when I see her pic.

Hey, I'm 35, too


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350669
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my landlord brought a 12wk old pug he's fostering to my door and asked if i wanted her. I KNOW! i said "buttercup, honey, when i said i was trading you in for a SMARTER puppy, i was ONLY KIDDING!" and told kevin to go away LOL 

but clementine, oh dear sweet little clementine!!!! i LOVE her!!!!! she would be PERFECT for a buttercup!!!!!

let me put the rationality cap on for a minute or two and rethink this....

(it's a great hat to wear while drinking margaritas, btw)


----------

